# Tinkering with some new call material (pics)



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I finally dove headfirst into the world of laminates thanks to a fellow MS member. 

I'm glad I did, because this stuff ROCKS! Very durable and stable as heck (it's birch, so it's pretty hard). It has produced some really crisp calls, both in aluminum and slate.

I'll be getting more of this in the future, and there are a million different colors to play with, which is neat. 



















Can't wait to hear the first pre-dawn gobbles of Spring!


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

They look nice. I like the green. I would be afraid to carry the blue one in the area I hunt. I like the neck lace also. I also agree on the pre dawn gobbles the problem for me is I hardly ever hit the woods before 7 am. ne_eye:

Jim


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Not only do they look awesome, they sound amazing  Can't put it down...until of course I'm "asked" to :lol:


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Lookin good Jason!


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I have two laminate strikers that love. Never tried a laminate pot.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice looking calls, I'm sure they sound awesome. Jason's makes some outstanding calls with great craftsmanship.


----------



## Vizsla Hunt Dog (Jan 8, 2003)

Jason,

I need to thank you once again for the call. First off, pictures don't do this call any justice. Secondly, I couldn't keep the secret from my daughter any longer and she now practicing on it every day. She loves the colors and I love the sound.

I'll be sure to send you a picture of the end results in a few months. By the way, I think we've hooked another turkey hunter for life.

Many thanks,
Jeff


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Great looking calls, Hey Jason you ever do any resin casting?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

brushbuster said:


> Great looking calls, Hey Jason you ever do any resin casting?



I haven't, but have some sweet plans for a resin design.

We also have a plastics company in our town and I'm gonna try some of their different materials. I don't know how the glues will hold on them though.

It's fun to mess with new things!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Firefighter said:


> I haven't, but have some sweet plans for a resin design.
> 
> We also have a plastics company in our town and I'm gonna try some of their different materials. I don't know how the glues will hold on them though.
> 
> It's fun to mess with new things!


I was thinking about picking some up and mess around a little just wondering if it was worth getting into or not.
It is fun to tinker with new aspects of call making. Ive been spending alot of time on trumpets lately. Now there's a world all of its own.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

They look awesome Jason! I can't wait til I get my new one.


----------

